# Should I worry bout phosphate levels?



## hypnogogia (16 Nov 2020)

I use rain water and cut this with tap water to get KH and GH back into the water.  My local tap water appears to be high in phosphates, however, and my tank level is at 5ppm.  Is this a potential problem?


----------



## dw1305 (16 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


hypnogogia said:


> My local tap water appears to be high in phosphates, however, and my tank level is at 5ppm. Is this a potential problem?


No, not really.  As long as the plants are growing reasonably well? I don't worry too much about anything else, <"it is all froth"> to some degree.

UK tap water <"typically has about 1 - 2 ppm PO4---">, although you could well have more in the SE of the UK. Even 1 ppm is <"vastly more than background levels">.

If you have hard water very little of the PO4--- stay in solution, they precipitate out as calcium phosphate complexes, iron phosphate etc.

I'd be very surprised if you had anywhere <"near 5ppm PO4--- in your tap water">, but I wouldn't worry, even if you do.

cheers Darrel


----------

